# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  MonthView Control with WinXP style support

## TheVader

This Calendar Control replaces the ancient-looking one by Microsoft. It supports most functions of MS's control, and has a fully customizable appearance. The Windows XP themes are supported. Features include the ability to show weeknumbers and to navigate through the dates with the arrow keys. 

The control is free to use and open-source.

The original control can be downloaded here. A version updated by Joacim Andersson with several new features, such as a way to highlight individual dates, can be downloaded here.



Terms of Use:
This ActiveX Control may be freely used and distributed in both commercial and non-commercial applications, both in text and in binary form. The control may be altered, as long as credit is given to the original author, Michiel Meulendijk.

The author holds no responsibility for  any damage caused to your system because of using this ActiveX control. Use at your own risk.

----------


## TheVader

This ZIP file contains the source to the control, as well as a compiled version. The documentation is also included.

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (submitted: 06-09-2004) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

